# Help on device I2C HID on laptop touchpad tapping for 13.1-RELEASE



## gnath (Oct 15, 2022)

I have installed 13.1-RELEASE with openbox WM on Dell Latitude 3400.The tapping on touchpad is not working.Installed pkg xf86-input-synaptics without any result.Output of `dmesg` is

```
root@gnlt:/home/naths # dmesg|grep HID
iichid0: <DELL08BC:00 04F3:30CA I2C HID device> at addr 0x2c irq 51 on iicbus0
hidbus0: <HID bus> on iichid0
```
Require help for setting tapping which is required for laptop.


----------

